# [MA or NH] Seeking one or two regular players: North MA or Southern NH



## Kobold Boots (Jul 8, 2010)

* Note that the campaign is easily accessible via 95, 495 or MA commuter rail if you're from Boston proper.  The proximity to Salem NH is 15 minutes driving.  We're in Haverhill MA.

Looking for 1 or 2 players able to commit to regular 4th ed D&D on alternating Saturdays at best (no more than three weeks in between games at worst.).

Campaign started with 6 regular players and is now at 4.  We've committed to running through to 30th level and will be doing it with a combination of published and home brew storylines.  Group is currently between 2nd and 3rd level and finishing up a modified Keep on the Shadowfell this weekend.

So here's the specifics regarding the group and what we're looking for: 

1. Average age of the group is 30+ and I dare say that we may be slightly over 40 and lying a bit on that.  Point is.. be over drinking age please.   We've all been playing these things for a good while, like most of the people on ENWorld I imagine.

2. We cover the wide range of normal expected in a gaming group.  Good people who may be a bit eccentric now and again, but we all hold down educational pursuits or professional jobs.  Hygiene is practiced to varying degrees but no one is unclean 

3. We're having fun and have known each other a long time on average.  This is our first shout out for new players that hasn't been done internally to our existing friend groups.  The hope is we make new friends through this, not just gaming acquaintances, though that's probably the majority of the relationship at first.

So you'll note that I said nothing about the type of game or mastery style etc.  That's intentional.  We're looking for good people first and warm bodies second.  So what are we looking for in new gaming friends?

1. Can be reliable to the group.  We all have other things to do and we do reschedule from time to time, but we do make each other and the fun a priority when it's not irresponsible to do so.

2. Can bring personality to the table.  Game's a lot more fun when people are outgoing.  Plus it helps role-playing immensely.

3. Practices decent hygiene and does not have a criminal record.. (DUH! of course but had to put that in) Game's held at the DM's primary home.

4. Willing to tolerate long game sessions.  We average 6 hours and have gone as long as 8 on occasion with breaks for food and distractions.

Side note that the group does have a mix of gender at the table and couples are welcome if such things find us.

Insert witty closing line here.  Barring that.. advise that the best way to exhibit interest is to PM or email me.  PM's asking specific questions about the game will be cheerfully answered.

Best, 
KB.


----------



## Kobold Boots (Jul 8, 2010)

bumpity


----------



## Kobold Boots (Jul 9, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 9, 2010)

I know Pseudonym was looking for a game, but the length of play might be an issue. You may want to find his thread, or PM him to check. He's an awesome player.


----------



## Kobold Boots (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Piratecat, much appreciated.

KB


----------



## Kobold Boots (Jul 11, 2010)

bumpity - We've had some success as our first new member joined from enworld, but I'd like to keep visibility up for a little while longer. 

Thanks, great forum community.
KB


----------



## Chanmanm8 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi! Just made an account for this forum as I was looking for a group in / near Boston.

Half the time I live in north eastern MA (Littleton...it's next to Acton, Westford, Groton, etc...10 min from Lowelll...basically where Route 2 intersects with 495).

I'm a recent college graduate who is experienced with 3.0 and 3.5. I started a bit before 3.5 came out and had quit the day 4th ED was announced, but can / will pick up whatever edition / rulebook you use.

I get into the game deeply, but uphold the golden rule of everyone ultimately having fun and not headaches. 

I am currently applying to both this group / post and one other I saw. I read your requests and most definitely can and will oblige to all!.

A bit more on myself: Love love love high powered campaigns and epic campaigns, but comfortable with any set and situation and most classes.

Completed 3 full campaigns in groups previously, one designed as low epic to level 40, another as sub epic to level 25 and an third that was intentionally capped at level 15.

Unfinished campaign that fell apart due to being played so long and then everyone's lives getting too busy had gone to about 85th level incorporating many ad hoc and homebrew materials from books, online forums, theorycrafting, etc.

Not explicitly saying I only do Epic, just saying my exposure to tracking lots of material due to epic gameplay has made me a seasoned player with rules and material within and outside the core books.


----------



## Kobold Boots (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Chan - 

I've dropped you a PM with my email address.  If interested, please follow up that way 

Best, 
KB


----------



## LordBill (Jul 13, 2010)

*85th level IS epic!*

Just had to say, level 85 is pretty epic.

I don't think I ever saw anything over level 25 before. Must be quite interesting.


----------



## Kobold Boots (Jul 13, 2010)

A sample lvl 85 conversation: 

"We need you to save the multiverse again."
"We've saved it forty times already."
"Yes but this one needs to be the 41st."
"Sorry, I didn't hear you.. I just sneezed and the 14 prime material planes located in my rocket snot.. just went flying across the time/space continuum."

"Which multiverse are we saving anyway.. it might not be the same one after all."
"It's the blue one."
"Damn.. the blue one."

*all epic leets nod in unison and get to it.*


----------



## Chanmanm8 (Jul 15, 2010)

THe level 85 campaign was tapping into a few third party sources that took to the pantheons that goverend the entire universe / reality, as opposed to just the planet.

The DM had been quite experienced and with the good group we had who didn't try to break material with the epic content except when allowed, we all had a good time.

DM would and could overrule anything in order to maintain some balance and avoid going Pun Pun esque, even if the action at the time had been allowed before or after the point of being overruled. Case by case judgement calls.

As for one of the third party sources, the DM adopted the Dicefreaks high epic samplings and ideas he reworked as needed along with the material from this guy below and his fun and interesting Immortal Handbook series

Immortality

had some fun reworkings, new cosmic deific powers, templates, new types of damage like radiation.

It had things like this Aka-Lich template that was way beyond a Demi-Lich, an Amidah template that was like Paragon Template on crack, a Comet Dragon, a Neutronium Golem that was basically a living Neutron Star golem; all kinds of stuff operating on craaazy levels. With a good group that doesn't munchkin and a DM who doesn't get overwhelmed, it's a great time.


----------



## Kobold Boots (Jul 15, 2010)

Understood and very neat.  So Chanmanm8, you up for trying out the game?


----------



## Kobold Boots (Jul 21, 2010)

Stop what you're doing 
Cause I'm about to ruin 
The order of the forum that you're used to.. 
Now gather round, we're the new group in town 
And we're all stuck down in the underground..

The bumpty dance, is your chance.. to do the bump.

-----------------------------------------------------------

We landed one good player and I'm talking to a couple more people that I'm hoping work out, but there's always room to make new acquaintances.  Therefore, I execute my right as a DM to get down with early 90s humpty (pronounced with an umpty) to put this thread in a better forum position 

I'm going for the style points and execution really.


----------



## megamania (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like fun.  I'm from Arlington VT (New York border at southern end)

However, I'm sure I can guarentee being there.  I work several jobs and have a family.

Such is life.   I hope you find the players you are looking for.


----------

